# She's moved in with us at last (long 1)



## dippy dee

Hi guys, right i have a few seconds to spare whilst she is in the bath, 
right i was in the hospital having a chat to the consultant and i get a phone call saying she had been causing trouble yet again and that my sil was throwing her out onto the streets, so i went up to her as soon as i'd finished and asked what she wanted and it was a relief to hear the words " i want to come with you ", we had intended to give her a few hours whilst dh went to the gym but no they were there chucing her stuff in the car, so after a tearfull goodbye we treated her to a mc donalds and brought her home to settle in. We have told her the rules n regs n so far so good she has settled in well and has took to her chores immediatel, she never shuts up talking and best of all she has opened up a little already not much and i am not pushing her but we went a walk shopping as she had no ladies things and it's time of the month so took her shopping for some things and treated her to things like fav cereal etc and she started to open up a little.
What i find upsetting is a 14 year old who doesn't even know how to cook beans on toast or make a cuppa, well she met the kettle earlier and even watched me cooking so interested.
She's in the bath now then off to bed to wind down so day 1 not to bad


----------



## passengerrach

sorry hun dont mean to be rude but who is she ur niece? im sorry if tht sounds rude but dont know ur story and am interested


----------



## Suz

Well sounds like a good thing.... (like the above post, is that your niece?;))


----------



## dippy dee

Hi girls yep sorry she is my neice, the full story is on here a couple down from this 1 just there is so much i thought i'd start a day 2 day thing on here to show our good n bad days
The other thing on here to show about it all is called what do i do


----------



## passengerrach

will have a read hun


----------



## passengerrach

just read it all and i have to say ur an amazing person to open up ur home to her like that it will prob be hard i remember when i was that age and i was a right little cow but its a phase and iv no doubt she will get over it shes very lucky to have you and i hope it goes well for u u might even find it really nice having another female in the house (u now have an ally for things like desperate houswives lol) keep us updated


----------



## dippy dee

passengerrach said:


> just read it all and i have to say ur an amazing person to open up ur home to her like that it will prob be hard i remember when i was that age and i was a right little cow but its a phase and iv no doubt she will get over it shes very lucky to have you and i hope it goes well for u u might even find it really nice having another female in the house (u now have an ally for things like desperate houswives lol) keep us updated

lol i'm enjoying it as up until now i was the only female in the house, even my pets are male :cry: but now i have a mini me to mold into a soaps loving chocolate munching person :rofl:
shock of her life will be sunday as we go to church


----------



## ~KACI~

Glad she's settled in and your enjoying the exxperience aswell as she is!! x


----------



## dippy dee

Day 2
well guys not much to say today has been chilled and just felt so normal, she woke up giggling at my 2 year old shouting mommy n daddy i've poo'd, then has been talking to friends on msn, we nipped to her parents today to pick up the last of her stuff and wow that was wierd she just sunk into herself and didn't talk her mother was on about they are down sizing now she has gone and that they are moving away to wales :cry: i feel so sorry for her, we're off in a couple of weeks to get her some new clothes e.g as i don't get paid tilll then but she only has 1 pair of school trousers that are ripped and ruinned, 2 pairs of her mothers old jeans and a coat with a zip that doesn't work. So this little lady is going to be a bit pampered as we're having a girly night soon and will dye her hair then in a couple of weeks some new clothes ( i've told her as long as she behaves )
So girls it's all good for now and she's even been doing chores and i'm learning her how to do spag bol tomorrow night. :hug:


----------



## ald

I am glad it is all going well, you have a massive heart of gold - there should be more people in this world like you.


----------



## ~KACI~

Thats brilliant, i'm sorry but i can't believe her parents are 'moving on' quite so quick!! 

Hope it continues x


----------



## dippy dee

Hi people well yesterday was 1 big emotional day for us but in a good way parents txt me sayibg ring me it's urgent so i did thinking awww they want her bk, oh so wrong they want to go solicitors and sign her over to me properly, how s**t i mean come on talking of cutting all ties from her.
So we broached the subject in an informal way, well infact in asda lol and she said do you really want to do that n we said of course so me and kee were crying happy tears in asda oh we must of looked a sight.
We dyed her hair last night which was lovely as we had a laugh but it's nice as she calls my dh uncle and he never had that off her b4.
So we are doing ok for now i know and expect rough times but i'm not going to rise to they like her parents i'll ride it out and then talk to her.She is looking forwads to xmas as we make a big thing of it not with pressies but with all the trimmings and food, also we're going in a few weeks when it's dark xmas shopping as we love it with all the carol singers in town.


----------



## sam's mum

Just wanted to say I think you are amazing for taking her in as part of your family. She's very lucky to have you :hugs:

I hope things continue to go well for you all :hug: x


----------



## vicky

your doing a brillaint thing taking your neice in, don't blieve her parents thats terrible that they want rid of her like that. 

i hope it carries on the way it is, and you don't have many ups and downs with her


----------



## ~KACI~

You seem to be coping so well, shocked at her parents, here's to a happy xmas and the start of something new x


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

Oh I hope it all works out, sounds like your doing a really good thing! best of luck!


----------



## Erised

Aww, glad to hear things are working out well so far =) She doesn't so much sound like an aweful teenager as a poor girl that's just been chucked aside for being a 'burden' to her parents. Glad she's got an auntie like you =)

How did she take to church yesterday?


----------



## passengerrach

im glad 2 c its all going well for u hun sounds like all she needed was a bit of love and care i cant believe her parents are just signing her over and up and off moving away but they will lose out on what an obviously lovely person she is and will become even with problems keep us updated hun


----------



## mommy2

you are an amazing and kind person to open your home and heart to her and i know she will be grateful - you are just so kind


----------



## dizzy65

good luck :)


----------



## joeyjo

So glad things are going well. Thinking of you all.


----------



## dippy dee

Hi all sorry to not have updated for as bit but i've been so busy, all is still going good here she's vowed never to have kids lol as my 2 were up at 5.30 this morning playing and singing in their room ( i refused to get up as i was so shattered as been loo 100's times in the night) Her mom text her the other night drunk saying how she loves her and will never forget her and then in the next text was saying how she couldn't live with her etc which i only found out as i came down for the loo and she was sat eating a mars bar crying at 1 in the morning so i gave her a hug and approached the subject the next morning.
My new problem is she is a very clever and pretty girl and is very close to a male friend who i can see thibgs turning into a relationship aaahhhhh teenage love, well i am wondering #if to put her on some form of contraception? I had my first child when i was 15 and know how easy it is to happen so i worry, i think i might approach the subject tonight whilst washing up and see how she reacts.
\thankyou all for seeing how we are going.


----------



## Erised

I think contraception can't hurt. I started going on it when I was around 14, and it never bothered me. Up until the point where I came off it of course, and now I'm cursing it because it has ruined my cycle completely. But if she never wants to have children anyway that shouldn't matter, lol. Teens and children, bless her. 
Good luck bringing it up tonight, I hope she'll understand where you're coming from and be willing to give it a try. 

Glad she's doing well though!! Sounds like her life has gotten a whole lot better since moving in with you


----------



## joeyjo

Just wondered how things are going, especially with all your recent hospital trips etc?


----------



## hypnorm

Only just caught up on this thread, and you are so good taking her on like this, i can't believe how heartless her parents have been. 
They loose out in the long run but it must hurt her so much.
Sound like she just wanted some respect and love.
Contraception wouldn't be a bad idea.


----------



## dippy dee

Sorry for not updating you all, well things were going ok untill 2 weeks ago when i found her on pro annarexia web sites and a lot of food in her room hidden, she then decided to enjoy the temptations of alchol and canabis which i had a few stern words and i thought that was that but after then i noticed her change and the worst one was towards my youngest 2, she started shouting at them and i noticed a couple of nudges and pokes and shoves towards them they both became quiet and clingy which is not right as jack is 2 and karlum is 4 ( karlum is autistic and his behaviour changed for the worst) then yesterday she hit my 2 year old as she was lying on the seatte and he sat at the side of her and hurt her leg NO ONE HURTS MY BABIES . I sent her to her room and she smashed that up so she was left to stew last night, i spoke to her parents today and told them i can not put up with these actions or with the stress so after a lot of talking they agreed to let her go back home and try to rebuild their relationship with her, i honestly don't know how they will get on as keelie has many troubles going on in that little head of hers and i feel she needs a little help to try express what she is holding onto.
I feel so quilty sending her back home but i have to think of my children as well, she has gone back with all her xmas pressies we got her including a laptop etc but i don't know if she will get them, *i could cry i thought i could help and i failed but what is worse is i failed my children by putting them in the situation that they get intimidated and physically hurt by some one.*
I feel like such a bad parent, i will post this as a new topic as well so everyone who asks will see how we are.


----------



## hypnorm

Don't feel bad, she obviously has alot going on in that head of hers, and probably most of it down to her parents. Shame as it was sounding promising but you have to consider your family and kids first.


----------

